# is this legal?



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Shower drain was tight above ductwork and had to offset the drain piping between the drain and the trap. My code (wi) says you can offset no more than 15 inches which I did. My question is, is this considered a running trap since the last fitting I used after the offset was a 90 turning vertical downwards? Is a running trap legal on a shower if so? I know running traps are used a lot on indirect waste


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

But I am not sure on a shower. If not what is the worst that could happen to it. I drew a wonderful ISO of it hopefully it comes out clear on here. Let's here some arguments on this!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Holy crap. :blink:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

If the inspector breaks out his phone and says "damn, I need a picture of this" that means the picture is for laughs, not because you did a good job.

Should have used vent 90's.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Could the trap not be moved?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

That would be legal under most codes , think about what you have drawn . It's no different than setting a trap for a kitchen sink and using a continuous waste to hook up the sink bowls. Inspectors don't like to see this but, if there is no other way without butchering joist and structural members this would be allowed where I'm at. Under the upc or ipc. One thing tho all your fittings should have been long sweep fittings if possible. Also was there no way to move the trap?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Also was there no way to use just 2 long sweep 90's?


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

It's legal as long as the vertical distance of the fixture outlet and the trap weir doesn't exceed 24" The inspector may not like the street 90 though.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I found what I think would apply here .. 24" vertical and no more than 30" horizontal 


1002.1 Fixture traps. Each plumbing fixture shall be separately
trapped by a liquid-seal trap, except as otherwise permitted
by this code. The vertical distance from the fixture outlet to
the trap weir shall not exceed 24 inches (610 mm), and the horizontal
distance shall not exceed 30 inches (610 mm) measured
from the centerline of the fixture outlet to the centerline of the
inlet of the trap. The height ofa clothes washer standpipe above
a trap shall conform to Section 802.4. A fixture shall not be
double trapped.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

What justme and Relic said...sometimes it can't be pretty, but as long as you got no choice it'll pass.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> If the inspector breaks out his phone and says "damn, I need a picture of this" that means the picture is for laughs, not because you did a good job.
> 
> Should have used vent 90's.


Used 2 vent 90 s and 1 LT for good plumbing practices imo


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Could the trap not be moved?


Not really it was over duct in a mechanical room and cross braces of floor trust were in way for ideal positioning


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

justme said:


> Also was there no way to use just 2 long sweep 90's?


Would have but couldn't.... Was tight to ceiling and that's why I used vent 90s which are permissible but on the horizontal to horizontal I used a LS


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Relic said:


> It's legal as long as the vertical distance of the fixture outlet and the trap weir doesn't exceed 24" The inspector may not like the street 90 though.


Vertical 24" no prob.... Where are you from that allows that?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

moonapprentice said:


> Vertical 24" no prob.... Where are you from that allows that?


Anywhere that is under the ipc or upc code


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

justme said:


> That would be legal under most codes , think about what you have drawn . It's no different than setting a trap for a kitchen sink and using a continuous waste to hook up the sink bowls. Inspectors don't like to see this but, if there is no other way without butchering joist and structural members this would be allowed where I'm at. Under the upc or ipc. One thing tho all your fittings should have been long sweep fittings if possible. Also was there no way to move the trap?


Understand the kitchen quote because it legal but back to original question is it legal on a shower though


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

justme said:


> Anywhere that is under the ipc or upc code


Really ? I can drop 1200mm here.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It meets code. Not pretty but acceptable


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

U666A said:


> Really ? I can drop 1200mm here.


Are you under the IPC or UPC in the great white north?


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Lmao you put a p trap under a toilet LMmFaO!!!! Perfect


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Big cheez said:


> Lmao you put a p trap under a toilet LMmFaO!!!! Perfect


Have you been eating acorns today? Where did you get p-trap under a toilet from lmao:blink:


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Big cheez said:


> View attachment 22471


LMAO Did someone really put a p-trap under that toilet now that is funny.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> LMAO Did someone really put a p-trap under that toilet now that is funny.


 Damn Jnosh... again


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

justme said:


> Are you under the IPC or UPC in the great white north?


Ontario Building Code Section 7, which is very similar to the NPC of Canada 2010.

W/C can only drop 1000mm.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Ontario Building Code Section 7, which is very similar to the NPC of Canada 2010.
> 
> W/C can only drop 1000mm.


All the time I though it was 3 ft ... But I guess it 1000 mm now


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> All the time I though it was 3 ft ... But I guess it 1000 mm now


I'll bring you up to speed on the 2nd boss... :jester:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> I'll bring you up to speed on the 2nd boss... :jester:


I will have the coffee on


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I will have the coffee on


I will be in touch soon, my friend, to discuss logistics etc... :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> I will be in touch soon, my friend, to discuss logistics etc... :thumbup:


Sounds good ... Let me know when you got your ducks in a row


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> I'll bring you up to speed on the 2nd boss... :jester:





OldSchool said:


> I will have the coffee on


I hope this is not a joke. Congrats to both of you. :thumbup:

I guess Sarasota will just have to wait. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Our first mission is to do a start up company in your area


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

"Water works Oklatario"


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

My plan is that we tail John to all is quotes and go in behind and under bid him..


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> My plan is that we tail John to all is quotes and go in behind and under bid him..


"Brontosaurus Don and his tech Ben a.k.a. "pockets"


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> "Brontosaurus Don and his tech Ben a.k.a. "pockets"


Now that was funny ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> My plan is that we tail John to all is quotes and go in behind and under bid him..


Take a freakin number. I got 100 guys in town doing that already.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Take a freakin number. I got 100 guys in town doing that already.


Okay fine than ... I will over bid your price just so you get it ... But I do require 10 % kick back for my services


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Okay fine than ... I will over bid your price just so you get it ... But I do require 10 % kick back for my services


Cool! I need all the help I can get.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

WI code 15" horizontal offset


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

KCplumber said:


> WI code 15" horizontal offset


Thank you......What is the horizontal offset tho?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

moonapprentice said:


> Thank you......What is the horizontal offset tho?


He means your 90 degree offset's off the top of the p-trsp.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> All the time I though it was 3 ft ... But I guess it 1000 mm now


What's a mm? :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Cool! I need all the help I can get.


Hey that's price fixin :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

No it's not. And if its wet vent that cuts off the vent

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

If its inlet side you have 30" if its outlet side no it's not

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

That's the same in IPC codes


----------

